

Ask HN: Please review my startup www.OVIA.me - mvrod

Hi guys,
What do you think of our latest product? www.ovia.me let me know and Ill send you an invite code.<p>Thanks!
======
nostromo
It's interesting -- could save me a lot of time as an employer.

As an employee -- it could be a nightmare. Last time I was looking for work
(2005) I found it incredibly obnoxious that every stupid application required
a huge application online with some ancient webapp. The idea that each
application could end up having me waste time on a video recording that may
never be viewed seems potentially incredibly frustrating to applicants.
Perhaps you could have employers reuse questions, so an applicant could record
once and use it again and again.

Also, you may find it hard to get traction in the US since we are very
sensitive to potential biases during the hiring process. Some employers may
find this opens them up to more racial discrimination lawsuits since hiring
managers may request fewer interviews with minority or women candidates after
seeing their videos.

------
keeptrying
I had thought of doing something in this space and when I researched it, it
looked like, at least in the US, no one used video interviews even though a
few companies have implemented it.

I hope you can overcome whatever failed the previous guys. Best of luck and
keep us appraised of what happens from here on in.

